# AMP SELECTION.



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi. I have a Emotiva xpa 5 amp. I would like opinions if ,going to mono amps.would be worth it,if I am running speakers with bass management. I have Legacy focus se.speakers.My subs are SVS 16 ultras and PARADIGM servo 15.
If you are rolling off at 80 hz. are you gaining clarity in mids ands highs. I'm looking at the xpa 1's for mono amps.1000 watts 4 ohms,compaired to 300 watts for xpa 5's. 
Thanks HOTRIZE


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Your current amp seems perfectly capable of driving your speakers. 

In fact, the speakers are more efficient that most, so most likely the XPA isn’t working all that hard to drive them to ear-bleeding levels. 

Still, all else being equal, the generally accepted wisdom for upgrading amplifiers is that you need to double your current power to make it worthwhile.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

hotrize said:


> Hi. I have a Emotiva xpa 5 amp. I would like opinions if ,going to mono amps.would be worth it,if I am running speakers with bass management. I have Legacy focus se.speakers.My subs are SVS 16 ultras and PARADIGM servo 15.
> If you are rolling off at 80 hz. are you gaining clarity in mids ands highs. I'm looking at the xpa 1's for mono amps.1000 watts 4 ohms,compaired to 300 watts for xpa 5's.
> Thanks HOTRIZE


Thanks Wayne. I have always heard that you get better detail,on transients with a lot of power. That said I usually listen about 95 db at most. If the mains were ran full range would it be more beneficial to have mono amps.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, you already have a lot of power. I expect that at some point "extra power" is just that - extra. For instance, if the speakers only need 100 watts, getting a 200-250 watt amp might get you that extra transient detail. But upgrading from 250 watts to say, 3,000? Is that going to get more transient detail than the upgrade from 100 to 250 did? Doesn't seem very likely, but I could be wrong.

If you aren't even running them full range, that's even less of a reason to upgrade.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

